# Hecht Köder aber welche?



## Makreli (10. April 2006)

Also habe heute mal auf Hecht probiert aber nichts gefangen und wollte mal fragen ob ich nen falschen spinner hatte war ein bronzener!!Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen fürs ufer???????


----------



## Hechtangler123 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Also habe heute mal auf Hecht probiert aber nichts gefangen und wollte mal fragen ob ich nen falschen spinner hatte war ein bronzener!!Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen fürs ufer???????


 

Hallo,

*laß es jetzt sein, es ist Schonzeit!!!!!!!!*

Und sonst kannste mal einen Doppelblatt-Spinner oder sowas ähnliches nehmen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Sveni90 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Also bei uns ist auch Schonzeit (in Brandenburg die dürfen glaube wieder Hechten)
Ich fische meistens mit großen silbernen Tandemspinnern.
Aber mal ne Frage darf man mit 11 schon Hechten?


----------



## Makreli (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Ja!Ähhhhhhhhhhhhh habe ich ganz über sehen es ist jar schon zeit!!sry!


----------



## braxmax (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

profiblinker!!! die bringens voll.
im fluß empfehle ich dir twister oder shads, unschlagbar hier in schweden! geht bestimmt auch super in deutschland.

gruß,max


----------



## Adrian* (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Prolex Spinner von Profi-Blinker, größe 5 mit dem Ovalen Blatt...
Hab ne menge Hechte und Barsche damit letztes Jahr gefangen...


----------



## davidpil (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

nimm Effzett Blinker. Die sin immer gut!!


----------



## Makreli (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Ok danke für die tipps werde ich nach der schonzeit mal ausprobieren!


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja!Ähhhhhhhhhhhhh habe ich ganz über sehen es ist jar schon zeit!!sry!


ahja,sowas sollte muss man aber eigentlich wissen;+ naja is dein ding.ich angel am liebste mit silbernen effzett bilnkern und silbernen meps spinnern grösse 3-5


----------



## bazawe (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Eine fast sichere Sache, besonders in überblinkerten Gewässern ist das Wikam System, hat mir schon viele Hechte beschert.


----------



## Willhelm Klink (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Schonmal mit totem köfi probiert?


----------



## kea (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Toter Köfi am Spinnsystem oder an der Pose. Gelegentlich auch etwas auftreibend vom Grund aus. Und da Makreli ja Fliegenfischen lernen will: mit einer 8er Rute und einem schönen Bunny oder Hecht-Streamer  Das geht sogar am besten im Rhein.


----------



## nikmark (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Lebender Köfi an der Schlaufenmontage !

Nikmark


----------



## carp fighter 12 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

nimm köderfische wenn erlaubt hab letztes jahr viel hechte gefangen mit kleinen rotfedern oder barsche einfach die stachel abschneiden und fertig unwiederstehlich für hechte


----------



## nikmark (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				carp fighter 12 schrieb:
			
		

> nimm köderfische wenn erlaubt hab letztes jahr viel hechte gefangen mit kleinen rotfedern oder barsche *einfach die stachel abschneiden* und fertig unwiederstehlich für hechte



Muss nicht sein. Einen Hecht interessieren die paar Stacheln überhaupt nicht !

Nikmark


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nicht sein. Einen Hecht interessieren die paar Stacheln überhaupt nicht !
> 
> Nikmark


jup,das dem ziemlich egal.würde es aber lieber mit rotaugen oder rotfedern probieren.bei uns gehn hechte darauf besser.aber hier hast mit köderfisch eh nich so viel erfolg wie mit naturködern.


----------



## bennie (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> jup,das dem ziemlich egal.würde es aber lieber mit rotaugen oder rotfedern probieren.bei uns gehn hechte darauf besser.*aber hier hast mit köderfisch eh nich so viel erfolg wie mit naturködern*.


 
höä? |kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

wieso höä?
meine damit das ich die erfahrung bei uns gemacht habe das hechte besser auf rotaugen und rotfedern beissen als auf barsche.
aber noch besser gehn sie bei uns halt auf kunstköder :>


----------



## esox_105 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> jup,das dem ziemlich egal.würde es aber lieber mit rotaugen oder rotfedern probieren.bei uns gehn hechte darauf besser.aber hier hast mit köderfisch eh nich so viel erfolg wie mit naturködern.


 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: , |sagnix .


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

ah lol |supergri kunstköder.......bissle verwirrt heute |uhoh:


----------



## Makreli (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Achso dann ist jar ok!


----------



## Aal777 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Moin
mit Köderfisch ganz klar mein Favourit für große Hechte. Mit Kunstködern geht *meist* nur bis 70cm aber es gibt ausnahmen.
Am Sontag geht der Hecht bei uns auf:g |rolleyes  .

Gruß Aal777


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Lebender Köfi an der Schlaufenmontage !
> 
> Nikmark



welchen Fisch würdest du denn anbieten...#c
Goldorfen und Goldfische waren *damals* der Hit|rolleyes


----------



## fantazia (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				Aal777 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> mit Köderfisch ganz klar mein Favourit für große Hechte. Mit Kunstködern geht *meist* nur bis 70cm aber es gibt ausnahmen.
> Am Sontag geht der Hecht bei uns auf:g |rolleyes  .
> 
> Gruß Aal777


aber kleine hechte sind nunmal häufiger :>


----------



## Aal777 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Moin
Ja das kann sein das es mehr kleine Hechte gibt. Bei uns liegt das Schonmaß bei 50cm und unser 2ter Vorsitzender angelt immeer mit Köderfisch und bezeichnet alles unter 80cm als klein.#q 

Gruß Aal777


----------



## Makreli (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Bei uns glaube ich 45cm Mindesmaß!
Aber mit lebenden Köfi ist hier verboten!
Und tote fangen nicht wirklich!


----------



## esox_105 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns glaube ich 45cm Mindesmaß!
> Aber mit lebenden Köfi ist hier verboten!
> Und tote fangen nicht wirklich!


 

1. Wenn man angeln geht, sollte man auch die Mindestmaße kennen.
2. Der lebende Köfi ist überall verboten.
3. Wie gut man mit toten Köfis fangen kann, kannst Du mit deinen 11 Jahren noch nicht wissen |kopfkrat .


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				Aal777 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Ja das kann sein das es mehr kleine Hechte gibt. Bei uns liegt das Schonmaß bei 50cm und unser 2ter Vorsitzender angelt immeer mit Köderfisch und bezeichnet alles unter 80cm als klein.#q
> 
> Gruß Aal777


alles über 70cm is schonmal gut.alles kleinere fängste im eutiner see zb fast immer wennde willst und viele stellen abklapperst und den see bissle  kennst(also im frühjahr und herbst).aber grosse sind leider seltener.meine 3 grössten warn in dem see 72cm<- auf silbernen meps spinner grösse 3, 84cm<- auf silber rotgetupften meps spinner grösse 5,102cm<-auf köderfisch beim zanderzuppeln mit einzelhaken ohne stahlvorfach.
meistens sind sie aber so 45-60cm so.mir is köderfisch angeln aber ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig.ich bin lieber mit der spinnrute unterwegs und nur mit köderfisch wenn ich zander oder barsche an barschbergen oder inseln zuppeln will.


also wie gesagt ich finde kunstköder besser :>

angel entweder mit silbernen effzett bilnkern,silbernen meps spinnern grösse 3,oder silber rotgetupften meps spinnern grösse 5.
das sind meine 3 die ich immer mit habe und mit denen ich immer angel und meist auch gut gefangen habe :>


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

schonmaß 45cm?  das ist der größte mist, den ich kenne ... (leicht übertrieben)

unter 60cm ist doch mal garnichts dran....


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

bei uns is 50cm schonmaß.


----------



## bodenseepeter (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> schonmaß 45cm?  das ist der größte mist, den ich kenne ... (leicht übertrieben)
> 
> * unter 60cm ist doch mal garnichts dran*....



Wohl wahr! Mehr Kopf als Körper, mehr Gräten als Fleisch.
Alles was man von den Gesellen in der Größe hat sind zwei oder drei Hechtklöschen.


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

und dann hör ich immer leute die sagen ... schade um 1 cm am maß vorbei .... könnte kotzen...


----------



## RaubfischBadner (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Mal ne Frage: Was ist denn ein lebendiger Köderfisch an der Schlaufenmontage???
hab ich noch nie gehört UND wo ist das bitte erlaubt?


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

naja :> ich zb angel aus spass.würden meine eltern keine fische essen würde ich fast alles zurücksetzen da ich nur geräucherte forelle,aal,mekrele esse oder barsch,zander filet.50-55cm is schon ok als schonmaß finde ich.


----------



## Hansen (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Also, 45cm sind gesetzliches Mindestmaß, aber es ist Sache der Vereine oder Pächter, das zu erhöhen. Bei uns ist es 60cm, aber unter 70 nimmt keiner 'nen Hecht mit. 
Nach der Schonzeit stehen die Hechte eigentlich immer noch eine ganze Zeit an den Schilfkanten, weil da dann die Rotaugen laichen, und danach sollte man auch die Köder wählen. Mit silbernen Spinnern kann man aber NIE etwas falsch machen, sind einfach zu führen und fangen das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Makreli (15. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Also silberne Spinner!Dicht an den Schilfkanten führen!Oder wie?Gibt es auch noch andere methoden?


----------



## Hansen (15. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Sicher gibt es noch andere Methoden. Du kannst zum Beispiel auch Köderfische an der Posenmontage am Schilf anbieten, aber mit Spinner oder am Fluß vielleicht auch mit Schwimmwobblern ist es am einfachsten. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass das Wasser am Schilf nicht zu flach ist, ein guter halber Meter sollte es schon sein.

Ach ja, und sag' im Mai mal bescheid, ob du was gefangen hast!


----------



## Makreli (15. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Ja da ist nicht nur ein halber da ist es ein meter tief! da fürhre ich recht tief den Köder! Sehr nah immer am Ufer!

Ja mache ich ich gehe jetzt doch Hochseeangeln aber ich sage trotz dem bescheid!


----------



## fantazia (17. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

du musst gucken wo die scharkannte is.bei   uns zb is das schilf in den letzen jahren so von den vögeln zerfressen worden das es direkt vorm schilf so gut wie garnix mehr bringt....damals endete das schilf genau vor der scharkannte heute viel weiter vor ihr.und genau an der scharkannte stehn meist die hechte im frühjahr und herbst.manchmal aber auch im flacheren.


----------



## Makreli (18. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Ich wusste mal was ne Scharkante ist1aber jetzt nicht mehr!Was ist noch mal das?


----------



## Hendreich (18. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

|gutenach Hier mal ein Tipp. 
In der Schonzeit auf Hecht, da ist auch der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt oder??
Lass dich bloß nicht verhaften.

                                                           |muahah:


----------



## fantazia (18. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste mal was ne Scharkante ist1aber jetzt nicht mehr!Was ist noch mal das?


bei ner scharkannte gehts vom flachen wasser ins tiefere wasser.dort fällt der grund halt  steil ab.nen riff sogesehn |supergri


----------



## Makreli (18. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht Köder aber welche?*

Achso jetzt kapir ich es!!!


----------

